# check your tyre pressures



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Though the 19's looked ok !! I went to check my tyre pressures only to find my 6 month old michelin digital gauge from halfords was 'dead' and needed new batteries.
So new batteries would cost nearly as much as a new gauge I guessed so checked autoexpress product reviews and ordered a RING guage battery and solar powered with depth gauge too, top product, for about £6 delivered.

Checked tyres and found instead of 32/26 front /rear they were 25/21 aaaaarrrrggghhh though I know they were spot on last November

moral? Check yours even though they LOOK ok


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

^^ mine stayed 32 for a long long time, once tthe front was at 28.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Check mine every month. Tyre presure often overlooked as a means to keep the cars handing as tight as it can be.

I got a slow on the ofside drivers side too which does help! must get that sorted.


----------



## Dynamo (Mar 13, 2010)

Got a link to that product? I need one


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

I check mine on every 3rd petrol fill.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Its best to check them every week, i know its a ball ache, but its well worth it
anyone had there tyres filled with nitrogen?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Filled mine with nitrous oxide... no real benefit but made us laugh


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Filled mine with nitrous oxide... no real benefit but made us laugh


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Dynamo said:


> Got a link to that product? I need one


this where I bought it 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/RING-RAC150-Dig ... 266&sr=8-1

this is the review link
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/p ... ested.html


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

after all that I had to pay 40p for 4 mins of air to sort the tyres FORTY PENCE :evil:

never mind - anyone any experience / suggestions for home inflators - apart from a footpump 'cause it makes my wifes foot ache after a while :roll:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

You've got one, it's in the boot.

But if you want something with a decent capacity look to the 4x4 supplier market.

Here's just one: http://www.viair.co.uk/index.html

I have one of their compressors and it works well.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

The one ive got is the good old fashion type. I purchased this one following a good review on the gauge accuracy. Works well once you get you legs in the right motion 

Michelin double barrel foot pump. 

http://www.google.co.uk/products?hl=en- ... CDoQrQQwAg


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

grasmere said:


> after all that I had to pay 40p for 4 mins of air to sort the tyres FORTY PENCE :evil:
> 
> never mind - anyone any experience / suggestions for home inflators - apart from a footpump 'cause it makes my wifes foot ache after a while :roll:


You're not wrong, even Shell are phasing out the old style free air pumps and replacing them with those new fangled digital ones that (a) don't fit the valve properly and (b) cost 20p

I use a foot pump these days. 20p is 1/15th of a pint. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

this is favoured option at the moment, digital and auto off

If its quick and easy to use then thats for me :wink:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Tyre-Pu ... YMSLCOK3U4


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I have similar to the above... bought it in Halfords about 8 years ago and still going strong


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

I just hope your new £6 gauge is acurate. Best check against a calibrated unit at a garage.

I had a very nice Sykes Picavant rubber bodied unit, but I got a little supicious and found it had moved well away from being accurate.


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

MXS said:


> I check mine on every 3rd petrol fill.


Hi MXS and sorry to "thread jack" - I have 19" RS4 (I think) 255 55 19's on my 3.2V6 dsg. Any ideas of correct pressure (psi rather than BAR!!) as it's not shown either in the manual or on the car (again at least I don't think it is! :? )

Hope ok.
Thanks,

Andrew.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

DoctorW said:


> MXS said:
> 
> 
> > I check mine on every 3rd petrol fill.
> ...


If you have an iPhone thingy there's a really good ap, called Units (Macbox one) and you can convert almost any unit from one to another.
It's free too.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

steeve said:


> I just hope your new £6 gauge is acurate. Best check against a calibrated unit at a garage.


Thanks Steve, yes I understand that one wonders how accurate a £6 (£4.20 actually) guage can be. All I can say is its digital, though I know thats only the display and came top in autoexpress product review. My question would be also abut the 'accuracy' of a supposedly 'calibrated' gauge at a garage - I cant imagine they give a toss about true calibration etc unless anyone knows different :?:

I am also getting the inflator mentioned earlier in this thread also with a digital gauge so at least I'll have a comparison there


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

DoctorW said:


> MXS said:
> 
> 
> > I check mine on every 3rd petrol fill.
> ...


The correct air pressure really depends on conditions,how and where your driving,and the type of tyre.
For normal road use pressures between 32-36 psi should be fine.
It's best to play about with them a little until the car feels good to you.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

DoctorW said:


> MXS said:
> 
> 
> > I check mine on every 3rd petrol fill.
> ...


Hi Andrew! You have exactly the same engine/wheel/tyre combo as mine. I run 32psi front & 26psi rear. My tyres are wearing evenly across the tread and the handling is absolutely fine. The information should be on the sticker inside the driver door. HTH.


----------



## CCFC (Nov 24, 2010)

i have 18s and just filled up pressure today 35 on front and 32 on back, the back were quite low. just looked in the boot and seen the compressor and tyre sealant that comes with the car, looks nice!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder... it was 2 months since I last checked. 

Upped front tyres from 30.5 psi to 32 psi. (2.1 bar to 2.2). Rear still ok 29 psi (2 bar).

16 inch rims.


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Cheers all - will check the tyres at first chance (car is hiding in garage still  )
Regards,

Andrew


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

grasmere said:


> this is favoured option at the moment, digital and auto off
> 
> If its quick and easy to use then thats for me :wink:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Tyre-Pu ... YMSLCOK3U4


+1

I generally check mine every month or two. Ambient air-temperatures will impact your pressures too. If the temperatures jump I re-do mine.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

grasmere said:


> this is favoured option at the moment, digital and auto off If its quick and easy to use then thats for me :wink:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Tyre-Pu ... YMSLCOK3U4


in fact got this one instead
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ring-Automotiv ... 888&sr=8-1

arrived today, will report on usage this weekend,


----------

